# Just Bought a new house and moved in



## 101st Ranger (Mar 1, 2015)

So that's awesome. :headbang:

What's not awesome: chaos and disorder and waiting for furniture. Oh and the movers breaking down on I95 w my shit last night. 

Also not awesome: being on cycle and missing the gym 2 days in a row because of this and to switch gyms again. 2nd in about a month. And my diet getting a bit out of whack. 

But I'll be back in the Iron Palace tomorrow gents.


----------



## Lavey (Mar 1, 2015)

Congrats on the new house!


----------



## MattG (Mar 1, 2015)

Congratulations bro, thats awesome! 2 story or ranch?


----------



## srd1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Congrats on the new casa brother!!!!


----------



## thebrick (Mar 2, 2015)

Congratulations! You have made a big positive financial step for yourself. Hang in there during the move. Its always a little rough getting settled in and your life back on a smooth track but… its temporary and worth the effort!


----------



## 101st Ranger (Mar 2, 2015)

MattG said:


> Congratulations bro, thats awesome! 2 story or ranch?


2 story w/ a basement. Big [email protected]!

Thanks all


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 2, 2015)

Congrats brother,  I grew up in beautiful 100 year old 4 square. Seven years ago built my forever home,  another 2 story.  A great sense of pride comes with home ownership.  Sounds  you have plenty of space for a future gym,!!:headbang:


----------



## Sully (Mar 2, 2015)

I guess because I grew up in a military family and have been moving constantly since I was born, moving never bothered me. Actually, I rather enjoy it. Gives me a chance to clean out the old shit I don't use anymore, reorganize, and get my life in a better sort of order. I get the itch to move every 2-3 years like clockwork. Even if it's just to a new house across town, or to a new city a few hours away, I just have to relocate. Someone once told me I have a restless soul. Not sure what that means exactly. 

Congrats on the new digs. Once things get straightened out and settled in it'll be like you were always there.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 2, 2015)

Congrats brother 


Magnus82 said:


> Congrats brother,  I grew up in beautiful 100 year old 4 square. Seven years ago built my forever home,  another 2 story.  A great sense of pride comes with home ownership.  Sounds  you have plenty of space for a future gym,!!:headbang:


Yea don't downplay your house. Its fuckin rediculous. I think your showers as big as my entire bathroom lol


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 2, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> Congrats brother
> 
> Yea don't downplay your house. Its fuckin rediculous. I think your showers as big as my entire bathroom lol



Lol,  that way when big bastards like you stop by you don't feel so cramped.


----------



## BigBob (Mar 2, 2015)

Congrats Ranger. Basement Gym???? My dream.


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 2, 2015)

man bro, has got to be the best feeling in the world. one day, I'll get there. Cali prices are horrible unless I want to live out in the middle of no where, which I don't mind but the wife does.


----------



## Sully (Mar 3, 2015)

lycan Venom said:


> man bro, has got to be the best feeling in the world. one day, I'll get there. Cali prices are horrible unless I want to live out in the middle of no where, which I don't mind but the wife does.



Just got back from Cali last week, and ur not joking. I looked at some of those home listing magazines out there and almost threw up at some of the prices. There were "fixer uppers" that actually should be torn down and started from scratch, on less than a quarter acre lot listed for over a half million. It was unreal. I need to start planning for retirement, but I'm gonna have to move further up the coast, most likely. Portland looks like a decent option. Gotta take a vacation and scope it out.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Mar 3, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> I guess because I grew up in a military family and have been moving constantly since I was born, moving never bothered me. Actually, I rather enjoy it. Gives me a chance to clean out the old shit I don't use anymore, reorganize, and get my life in a better sort of order. I get the itch to move every 2-3 years like clockwork. Even if it's just to a new house across town, or to a new city a few hours away, I just have to relocate. Someone once told me I have a restless soul. Not sure what that means exactly.
> 
> Congrats on the new digs. Once things get straightened out and settled in it'll be like you were always there.


 I am very much the same way. Probably why it took me so long to settle. Not a huge fan of Maryland per se, but I love the area and the house and my wife needed some peace with a nest to call her own. So, no regrets. But I'm like you, was in the military and always moving. 

BigBob, yeah may have to get some equipment for down there. Although, I do love getting out and the gym is a long time ritual with me, having some stuff in my own place would be cool when I'm bored and can add another workout in on any given day. 

Thanks for the words brothers!


----------



## 101st Ranger (Mar 3, 2015)

Just did my first injection in the house lol:headbang:  thought it was pretty cool because I can just throw my shit into the master suite's trash and not worry about the kids seeing anything in the trash. Ahhh, privacy


----------

